# Texas GSD Rescue closing ???



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

I recieved this e-mail yesterday.
Does anyone know of this rescue, or have any of you heard about it closing? If it is true is there any help closer than Oregon?

Here is a section of the e-mail.
"I (person writing e-mail)was asked for help recently with a rescue in Texas that is a GSD rescue. He is forced to closed due to lack of funds and has to place 100 dogs soon. The rescue is called Wolfgang GSD Rescue in Ennis Texas. I have spoken with someone who has volunteered at this rescue and it got good marks."

End of e-mail


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Look on urgent, a long thread is going on there about this rescue.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Thank you : )


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's been moved to non-urgent


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Here is the link,
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD

Val


----------

